# Nicolai Helius AM/AFR 29er



## Whafe (15. Februar 2011)

Nachdem Reiten ein Nicolai Helius AC29er seit über einem Jahr nun, von denen ich hatte Karl Nicolai für mich zu bauen, muss ich sagen, ist jetzt in der Nicolai Rahmen Line-up ... Yeah ha ..... Jedenfalls hatte ich immer in meinem Kopf, dass ich eine lange Reise Typ 29er wie zu meinem Helius FR ersetzen ...

Mein Stall von 29er ist so ziemlich komplett .....

This:







To this:






To to This this:
























































Build Spec:

Nicolai Helius AM / AFR 29er Frame
Dorado Pro 29er
Cane Creek Winkel eingestellt
Race Face Kurbeln Sixc
Chromag schwarz QR Sattelklemme
Chromag schwarz 32t-Ring-Kette
ENVE Carbon DH Bar
Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer
Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
Straitline Silent Guide
Ersatzteil Set von BLUE stille Führer
ENVE (EDGE) Mountain Felgen zu Hadley Naben, Sapim CX Ray Speichen geschnürt
@ vorliegenden Thomson 50mm Vorbau
Formula The One's
XO Hinten Der
XO Shifter
ODI TLD Grips


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Februar 2011)

Hello.

First off, great bikes, and that comes from a guy who hates 29". 

Please do yourself, and the reader, a favour - stick to english! Most of us understand it anyway and for the rest, well, someone translates. Google translation does not make it easier to read, it only adds the task of reverse translating and retranslating to the reader who is allready hardpressed thinking straight after being flooded with pictures of your exceptional bikes.

With such pictures, thinking straight IS an issue. 

Greetings,
Stefan

P.S.: Are you sure the shock and linkage do not touch one another once suspension is in motion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whafe (15. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hello.
> 
> First off, great bikes, and that comes from a guy who hates 29".
> 
> ...



Apologies for translating, I had both languages for a start 

The shock and linkage do not touch when the suspension is cycling.

Have you ridden 29ers much Stefan?


----------



## Bacara (15. Februar 2011)

Very nice bikes! 
I like the AC


----------



## abbath (15. Februar 2011)

33.24lb? Surprisingly lightweight.

+1 for the AC. The polished post and stem are a nice touch.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

----i like the ac too - but as a normal mtb ....
what ral  number is the orange colour ??? greez , k.


----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2011)

Whafe schrieb:


> Have you ridden 29ers much Stefan?



Stefan is perfect fitting to 26er MTB
(more a dwarf size from my pour of view)
In general, he doesn't like 29er
But your's is the first he likes
This is a good day ;-)

I should try one of this bikes for large guys
Indeed, should do this soon!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Februar 2011)

I am a dwarf (172cm, .1tons), for a guy my size, 29" has no advantages to speak of, but I know, for a guy 20++cm bigger, thats a different story. 
But from my (down to earth) perspective, not much to gain from those big wheels. Neighter are there technical advantages (for the short guy), nor do I consider most of them aesthetically pleasing.

Still, yours I like. All of them, the Jones and both the Nicolais. Which for me, sais a lot. 

Greetings,
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> I am a dwarf



did i forget to mention it?

Sorry

;-)


----------



## Whafe (16. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ----i like the ac too - but as a normal mtb ....
> what ral  number is the orange colour ??? greez , k.




The AC 29er is a single track speed machine... The orange is the standard orange off of the Nicolai colour chart.... See how the fork is the same colour, but the magnesium fork legs took the colour differently to the ali frame...


----------



## Whafe (16. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> 33.24lb? Surprisingly lightweight.
> 
> +1 for the AC. The polished post and stem are a nice touch.



I too like the polished stem and seat post, I had always gone with black, so needed a change for the AC29er, so am really happy with the polished colour...

Yes the AM29er is quite light, but it has light parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

BTW is there a surcharge for the team color?


----------



## Whafe (16. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> BTW is there a surcharge for the team color?



Sure is a surcharge   Was not cheap, but so worth it. In the flesh it looks awesome, especially the non drive side with the silver decal on the Ti ano Seat Stay


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

Are you from NZ? I googled the Mad Butcher Trail (sign in the AC pic) and found some hints that it may be in NZ.

And this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hv8dMCiitg"]YouTube        - Pulp Sport - MAD Mad Butcher - Brokeback Mountain Biking[/nomedia]


----------



## Bacara (16. Februar 2011)

Is the shock mounting on the AC a custom option?


----------



## Whafe (17. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Are you from NZ? I googled the Mad Butcher Trail (sign in the AC pic) and found some hints that it may be in NZ.
> 
> And this:
> YouTube        - Pulp Sport - MAD Mad Butcher - Brokeback Mountain Biking



Good spotting, yes am from New Zealand.... The land down under, great great riding here, am biased I know, but seriously great riding...


----------



## Whafe (17. Februar 2011)

Bacara schrieb:


> Is the shock mounting on the AC a custom option?



Shock mount on the AC29er is standard. I was never informed it was a custom option...

Which part of the shock mount are you meaning?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (17. Februar 2011)

The front mount looks like the one from the FR
I only knew this one





Maybe it is this way, because you have the 29er


----------



## Whafe (17. Februar 2011)

Bacara schrieb:


> The front mount looks like the one from the FR
> I only knew this one
> 
> Maybe it is this way, because you have the 29er



Understand now, it never came up in discussion, but Kalle may have just put the FR type mount on this for extra stiffness, being a 29er....

It is an amazingly stiff frame, I love it


----------



## Bacara (17. Februar 2011)

That may be the reason. Anyway, it looks better than the original AC one.


----------



## Whafe (18. Februar 2011)

Have to agree with you that it does look better than the original AC link...

Am stoked to be heading out on the AM29er in the morning my time..


----------



## Whafe (19. Februar 2011)

Getting busy on it today. Loving the AM29er, 2nd ride today, but am in love... This bike is awesome, and I dont say that for the sake of it... I feel I have succeeded in my goal, of which was to build a 29er to replace my FR... Job done.... This bike rips, handles great, climbs great, jumps great now that I have got used to it, just needed to shift my weight at take off.... Has a mean low BB, TLR, you would not like it 

derek - am getting used to the fork, it is still settling in, it got better today, there were some knocking noise inside when landing a decent jump to me, that seems to have gone away. I will still get someone to look at the fork oil levels etc... In an ideal world, I would not be running a dual crown fork, but as have said before, options are not a plenty, in saying that, I am very happy with it. I always knew it would do the job on DH and jumps, but it is not to bad for everything else.. It is heavy though compared to a single crown fork...

































Momentus doing it....




















Arm was way better today, last week was about 6 out of 10 in the pain zone, today was around 1.5, so stoked am on the mend...


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2011)

Looks great whafe. 

Cool jumps and really nice pictures.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Februar 2011)

Yes! Georgous bike! Pretty nice jumps as well...

Love it!

As far as I know you have or had some more beautuful Nicolais. Would you be so kind and show us some pictures of them?


----------



## Whafe (22. Februar 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Yes! Georgous bike! Pretty nice jumps as well...
> 
> Love it!
> 
> As far as I know you have or had some more beautuful Nicolais. Would you be so kind and show us some pictures of them?


----------



## Whafe (22. Februar 2011)

The stable of Nicolai's will very soon be just the AC29er, AM/AFR 29er & the FMXTB


----------



## softbiker (22. Februar 2011)

O.k. Guys lets rob him.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (22. Februar 2011)

Useless. Flights start at 1700â¬ add accomodation, car rental, and beer and robbing costs as much as a new frameset.

http://www.fluege.de/flight/encodes/sFlightInput/4acb1b8cd3d56cb703d64a0f0c7ba9d9


----------



## José94 (22. Februar 2011)

nice collection


----------



## Whafe (22. Februar 2011)

No robbing... 

Love my Nicolai's....


----------



## Triple F (24. Februar 2011)

Impressive pics, spots and bikes!

But what a pity... the Nucleon isn`t ready to rumble!
Any plans to go ahead...or to sell it  ?


----------



## Whafe (24. Februar 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Impressive pics, spots and bikes!
> 
> But what a pity... the Nucleon isn`t ready to rumble!
> Any plans to go ahead...or to sell it  ?



Have not had the Nucleon built up for a while now, it is a fantastic frame when built, in the air it is awesome. But for me the weight is to much compared to the FR... I have actually sold the frame to a guy in England...






















WHOOPSSSS


----------



## Bacara (24. Februar 2011)

The Nucleon is awesome
I like those gearbox bikes.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2011)

Whafe schrieb:


> WHOOPSSSS






G.


----------



## Whafe (25. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



I rode out of it ok, but it was a high landing to flat... The structure turns slightly on the last jump of it, as you can see, I didnt move in the air...

2 of us flew off it to flat that day...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Mai 2011)

Very nice collection! You should open a museum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

